# Rainbow Six: Siege | Closed Beta Keys zu verschenken



## Konstantin1995 (1. Oktober 2015)

_Ubisoft _hat gestern an Teilnehmer der *Rainbow Six: Siege Closed Beta* weitere Keys verteilt. Ich habe noch zwei* einen Key* übrig. Wer Lust hat das Spiel bis Sonntag (solange läuft die Beta noch, falls sie nicht zum dritten mal verlängert werden sollte) auszuprobieren, melde sich bei mir.  
Die Keys sind bei UPlay einlösbar und der Download umfasst, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, etwa 7 GB.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte Interesse da mal reinzuschauen, falls ein Key noch da ist.

Wenn ja, danke im Voraus.


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> _Ubisoft _hat gestern an Teilnehmer der *Rainbow Six: Siege Closed Beta* weitere Keys verteilt. Ich habe noch *zwei Keys* übrig. Wer Lust hat das Spiel bis Sonntag (solange läuft die Beta noch, falls sie nicht zum dritten mal verlängert werden sollte) auszuprobieren, melde sich bei mir.


Nettes Angebot von dir, danke!

Ich würde einen nehmen, allerdings nur um das Spiel mal anzutesten.
Nach Gameplayvideos gehe ich davon aus, dass es nichts für mich ist.

Daher würde ich mal noch bis morgen warten, wirkliche Interessenten können gerne den Vortritt haben. Falls bis morgen noch keiner Bedarf gemeldet hat, melde ich mich hier noch mal.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (2. Oktober 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse da mal reinzuschauen, falls ein Key noch da ist.
> 
> Wenn ja, danke im Voraus.





Zybba schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot von dir, danke!
> 
> Ich würde einen nehmen, allerdings nur um das Spiel mal anzutesten.
> Nach Gameplayvideos gehe ich davon aus, dass es nichts für mich ist.
> ...



Beide einmal ins Postfach schauen, bitte.  

Ich habe noch einen* dritten Key* zu vergeben, also gerne noch melden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2015)

Coole Aktion, würde ich gerne wahrnehmen - aber da ich nicht weiß, ob die ich Zeit dazu finde, soll es lieber jemand bekommen, der am Wochenende noch nix vor hat


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Coole Aktion, würde ich gerne wahrnehmen - aber da ich nicht weiß, ob die ich Zeit dazu finde, soll es lieber jemand bekommen, der am Wochenende noch nix vor hat



Dein PN-Ordner ist voll


----------



## Konstantin1995 (3. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Coole Aktion, würde ich gerne wahrnehmen - aber da ich nicht weiß, ob die ich Zeit dazu finde, soll es lieber jemand bekommen, der am Wochenende noch nix vor hat


Also von mir aus kannst du den Key gerne haben, selbst wenn du nur für ein Stündchen spielst.  Oder hast du jetzt einen von _ZockerCompanion _bekommen?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Oktober 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Also von mir aus kannst du den Key gerne haben, selbst wenn du nur für ein Stündchen spielst.  Oder hast du jetzt einen von _ZockerCompanion _bekommen?



Wollte ihm einen schicken, aber sein Posteingang ist voll


----------



## Batze (3. Oktober 2015)

Auch hier noch mal, Dankeschön.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (3. Oktober 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Wollte ihm einen schicken, aber sein Posteingang ist voll


Achso, ja das hatte ich mir schon gedacht.



Batze schrieb:


> Auch hier noch mal, Dankeschön.


Gern geschehen.


----------

